# arriving in a week! what to pack?!



## isabellaRose (Jun 30, 2009)

hey guys...

finally booked my tickets should be ariving in dubai on the 29th...

would be great to meet u all...

hows the weather heard its getting very hot!!

any tips of things i should bring from uk not available in the uae?

apart from the weather of course! 

isabella x


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Isabella,

I know when I moved out I made the mistake of not bringing many clothes and deciding to buy them all when I got here. Dubai has most of the same shops as the UK and more but everything is much more expensive. The summer surprises was on last year when I arrived but the same items I could have bought in the UK from the same shops were about 1/3 more expensive even in the sale.

I think the girls will probably tell you to bring all your slap with you and if you like the odd tipple in the house, make sure you grab your allowance on the way through Dubai airport (its cheaper than the uk).

Download Skype onto your laptop if your bringing one as you might not be able to here and make sure you check out any medication if you have to bring any with you to make sure its not banned as this could land you in serious trouble.

Temperatures will probably be close to 50C when you get out which is likely to be a shock to the system so make sure amongst all the excitement; you fill yourself with as much water as possible (apologies, I'm a safety consultant, can't help myself!). 

If you don't know anyone when you get out here or even if you do, take up as many offers as you can to socialise. I read about too many people on here who have been here a while and not managed to make friends and I can't see any excuse for it. This site will no doubt have a meet up shortly and I'm sure you will get other offers. Like anywhere though, I would obviously meet up in large mixed groups or with females because you always seem to get a load of guys on here replying to posts such as yours offering to meet up. 

I'm sure the girls on here will offer you more advice on girly stuff but thought I'd get it started for you.

Good luck and enjoy Dubai!!! It will get cooler and it will get better after Ramadan so make sure you give it a chance!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You need lightweight clothes for the summer, but also a wrap or two for places with freezing aircon. In reality you dress much as you do most other places, unless you are prone to flashing flesh in which cases you'll need to cover a little more.

You really can get just about everything, but as mentioned above clothes are more expensive than in the US and UK. I'd suggest just bringing small amounts of toiletries and buying those when you get here as they are heavy and will take up a good deal of your limited allowance if you are not careful.

Try and include a few favourite personal items such as some photos etc to make your new place feel like home.

Good luck.

-


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

light clothes is the most needed, and crammyman is right, you should buy clothes from home 

I dont think alcohol will be a problem, but try not to carry too much. max two bottles (2 liters)
(if u wanna fool em, get two in the suit case and another two u can get from the Duty Free )

its better to be prepared when u leave the plane, it feel like entering an oven

if u have a driving license, make sure to bring it so u can get a UAE license easily

take care


----------



## isabellaRose (Jun 30, 2009)

*hey*

hey guys...

thanks so much for all the info!

yeh that is really good advice i have done alot of shopping out here in the sales as i have heard that dubai uk shops are really overpriced....

i remember when dubai use to be cheaper but its gone so much more expensive now...

gosh everyone is referring to dubai at the moment as a sauna....and i cannot belive i'm leavin uk at this time where the weather is amazing! hope i could bring the climate with me.... the sun is always good when u go on a holiday but having to live in it 24/7 is awful...but i guess i got to get use to it!

i'm bringing my uk license with me so i dont have to worry about my uae license...

i hope i can meet some nice people when i'm out there as i remenber last time i only came across alot of fake people....but i have met some nice people from this site hopefully see u gusy in person soon!

so what exactly is the temperature at the moment?!

isabella x


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



isabellaRose said:


> hey guys...
> 
> thanks so much for all the info!
> 
> ...


Well Dubai does have some nice people just need a bit of searching


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Duty Free allowance coming into Dubai is four litres per person, not two as someone said earlier. Buy your booze on arrival as it is usually cheaper than the UK. Cigarettes are much cheaper too.

If you like magazines, stock up at the airport as UK editions are very expensive here.

Make sure you bring both parts of your UK driving licence. You'll also need an International Drving Permit to hire a care, but you can get that here (at Post Offices). You will need to convert to a UAE licence in order to buy/insure/register a car.

I promise you that there are lots of good people in the UAE. It's just that the shallow ones are often more visible. 

Temperatures are around 43 degrees with fairly high humidity. By August we'll have days in excess of 50, not that it'll be reported as such.

-


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The Duty Free allowance coming into Dubai is four litres per person, not two as someone said earlier. Buy your booze on arrival as it is usually cheaper than the UK. Cigarettes are much cheaper too.
> 
> If you like magazines, stock up at the airport as UK editions are very expensive here.
> 
> ...


I only have my actual driving license with me and I managed to get it changed to the UAE license no problems...


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

isabellaRose said:


> so what exactly is the temperature at the moment?!
> 
> isabella x


I am not sure how much did it reach today
but according to sheena on radio one it was expected to reach 47 !!!!

I can imagine the look on your face now


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

hello all,

id suggest to also a couple of packs of those mouldable earplugs - they almost like plasticine/dough.

see since i moved to abu dhabi i used to sometimes have trouble sleeping due to outside traffic noise and the hum of the aircon - off course it depends on whereabouts you be put up but i was just not used to it and the earplugs i found here were all rubbish or uncomfortable!

im sure it wont be a problem for you but its just a thought,. Also im back in london at the mo, will be back in AD on monday so i know what you mean about the weather , dont fret though im sure youll be just fine, its the first part of the adventure story youll be living and telling everyone about, 

best of luck

kiran


----------



## Saddafiqbal (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Isabella,

Im Saddaf and Im thinking of moving to Dubai for work. I just graduated this year and want to work abroad for abit. I was wondering how you found you job there and basically how do i take the first step in finding a job in Dubai.

Anyway i hope your enjoying yourself!!!!

good luck hope to hear from u soon..


----------



## canadian5 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello everyone. 
Moving to Dubai in little more than a week and having a lot of trouble packing. Two suitcases only at 23 kg each really fills up fast.

I read how clothes are v expensive and/or not the same fashion expats would want so it's so hard not to pack everything. I need shoes for work, shoes for going out, runners, work clothes, sweats, going out clothes. Some slightly warmer things for Dec. Plus just bringing accessories, jewelry etc it adds up. I don't mean to sound materialistic or high maintenance b/c I'm really not, it's just hard to pack b/c you don't know what occasion may come!

Any advice/thoughts/opinions..........thx


----------



## dazag (Sep 1, 2009)

canadian5 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Moving to Dubai in little more than a week and having a lot of trouble packing. Two suitcases only at 23 kg each really fills up fast.
> 
> I read how clothes are v expensive and/or not the same fashion expats would want so it's so hard not to pack everything. I need shoes for work, shoes for going out, runners, work clothes, sweats, going out clothes. Some slightly warmer things for Dec. Plus just bringing accessories, jewelry etc it adds up. I don't mean to sound materialistic or high maintenance b/c I'm really not, it's just hard to pack b/c you don't know what occasion may come!
> ...


Hi Canadian5

I moved out here from Canada as well as was a little over prepared for the "chilly" winter. In my opion your first winter here is more like a decent spring or warm fall in Canada. Once you aclimatize over the next few months your second winter will probably seem cooler so I wouldnt stress to much about the warmer things right now. I would be more concerned about the summer heat. Make sure you have some light clothing, especially for work. Having said that, the A/C in most offices, and most certainly the malls, is usually blasted out so if you are wearing something light its probably best to carry a shawl with you as back up (it also makes for a good cover up if you are wearing an off shoulder top and head into the mall last minute)

The range of fashion stores out here caters to everybodies taste from big name designers to basic stuff like H&M and Le Chateau so I'm sure you will be spoilt for choice.

I'm a bloke so I dont really have a huge shoe or accesory issue as the ladies might so I cant really advise on that. It might be worth your while bringing the essentials for now and having the rest shipped out to you. This is what I did and it took around 2 weeks door-to-door. 

Hope this helps?


----------



## canadian5 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for the help. Also - who did you use to ship? Thx



dazag said:


> Hi Canadian5
> 
> I moved out here from Canada as well as was a little over prepared for the "chilly" winter. In my opion your first winter here is more like a decent spring or warm fall in Canada. Once you aclimatize over the next few months your second winter will probably seem cooler so I wouldnt stress to much about the warmer things right now. I would be more concerned about the summer heat. Make sure you have some light clothing, especially for work. Having said that, the A/C in most offices, and most certainly the malls, is usually blasted out so if you are wearing something light its probably best to carry a shawl with you as back up (it also makes for a good cover up if you are wearing an off shoulder top and head into the mall last minute)
> 
> ...


----------



## dazag (Sep 1, 2009)

canadian5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the help. Also - who did you use to ship? Thx



Hi Canadian5

I used a company called Aquamar Shipping in Vancouver. the number is 
604-270-9958 or check out www dot aquamarshipping dot com


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

kiran4568 said:


> hello all,
> 
> id suggest to also a couple of packs of those mouldable earplugs - they almost like plasticine/dough.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with Kiran. I moved to Dubai three weeks ago and wished i brought my ear plugs with me. Where i am living at the moment its a total constructions site and the noise of outside starts very early and finishes really late. Still trying to get used to sleep with aircon. 

I have def found clothes are very expensive here so thanks to the advice of people on this site i did most of my shopping from home


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey all,

I condensed my life down to 40kgs (plus my golf clubs...gotta love Emirates policy to allow a bag of clubs free on top of your baggage allowance!) to move here. It was a liberating experience! I know at least 2 people who brought a golf bag with them...except there was only one golf club in the bag and 15kgs of clothes/shoes etc. Just need to make sure the bag has a zip cover. They don't seem to check.

I agree with the ear plugs actually...I am not used to sleeping in air con and some are a little noisy. I find that I need clothes for lots of different occasions...from beach/pool gear to sports/gym wear to casual to smart casual to look out...I'm going out! Especially if you plan to get out and about and do lots of different activities. I know this doesn't help much when trying to pack but there really is so much to do here. Oh and despite there being lots of plastic people there are plenty of genuine down to earth people too. In fact I think I've met more "good" people than "bad" but based on what I've read and heard I think I've been lucky.

It's good to see others are moving here...perhaps the worst of the downturn is behind us. I hope you all enjoy your time here.

Cheers.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

wow nie to see some canucks on the forum. Hola m once u r here.


----------

